# Cheap Timothy Hay in UK



## BertNErnie (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everybody, a few people have recommended this site to me and I thought I must share it, their Timothy Hay is the cheapest I've seen! www.dustfreehay.co.uk
And delivery is FREE! 

I'm gonna definately order!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2012)

Too far for us--we have to get most things thru the mail here.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 29, 2012)

most sites I looked at only shipped to the U.S or were just wayyyyy over priced.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 29, 2012)

It's good the UK has a good source for hay.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah I have been looking for one for ages but they all just seem to be online petshops and I'd like to get mine from a farm so it seems to tick all the boxes, plus dust is extracted.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you checked http://www.hayforpets.co.uk/ their stuff is fantastic and I have had bales even shipped to Ireland (currently waiting for one) It should surely work out cheaper if you order from the UK


----------

